# בינגו בת מצווה



## פרדי30 (11/12/06)

בינגו בת מצווה 
אני צריכה ראיונות לשאלות שאפשר לשאול על ילדת בת מצווה אנחנו מכינים בינגו עליה שבמקום מספריםיהיו תשובות על הילדה חסרות לי שאלות אז אשמח לעזרה תודה לכול מי שעונה


----------



## ציפורמשונה (11/12/06)

מנסה...../images/Emo54.gif 
איזה צבע היא הכי אוהבת? איזה גלידה היא הכי אוהבת? איזה סדרה היא הכי אוהבת? מתי היא קמה בבוקר? כמה שעות היא ישנה בממוצע בלילה (זה יכול לבלבל עם השעת קימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 טריקי) איזה להקה היא הכי אוהבת? אני בכיוון?


----------



## LOLI152 (11/12/06)

שאלות 
צבע אהוב מאכל אהוב איבר בגוף אהוב תוכנית טלווזיה אהובה שיר אהוב חברים/ות הכי טובים/ות שם של אמא/אבא/אח/אחות/סבא/סבתא/דודים/בנידודים כינוי אהוב עליה אם היא אוספת משהו.. כמה פריטים יש באוסף/ מה היא אוספת מספר הדיסקים שיש לה סרט אהוב שחקן אהוב שחקנית אהובה זמר אהוב זמרת אהובה להקה אהובה ספר אהוב סופר/משורר/ת אהוב/ה מקצוע אהוב תחום עניין מרכזי סוג מוזיקה אהוב..


----------



## פרדי30 (11/12/06)

וואי תודה אשמח 
לעוד רעינות


----------



## קורות חיי (12/12/06)

עוד רעיונות 
טעם גלידה הכי אהוב באיזה גיל התחילה לרקוד/לשחות/לקרוא (כמובן להתאים לפי מה שהיא עושה) כמה בובות יש לה באיזה צבע הכרית שהיא ישנה איתה בלילה? כמה זוגות נעליים יש לה?


----------



## גולגולאתי (12/12/06)

צריכה עזרה באותו עניין 
ביתי חוגגת בת מצווה אני עושה לה מצגת שקפים איזה שיר לדעתכם יכול להתלוות ברקע כמתאים? תודה


----------

